# Microclimate ADCS II??



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello all. Has anyone got one of these? Microclimate ADCS II Digital Thermostat Can it be used on 4 seperate vivs? I'm tempted to get one but need to be sure its the right thing as its a fair bit of cash but cheaper than 4 dimmers!

Many thanks John


----------



## beardochris (May 12, 2008)

From looking at the manual on there, it looks like you can add extra temp sensors to it for better control of temps throughout the environment, but it only has one output. It looks like a very capable bit of kit though. chris


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

johnc79 said:


> Hello all. Has anyone got one of these? Microclimate ADCS II Digital Thermostat Can it be used on 4 seperate vivs? I'm tempted to get one but need to be sure its the right thing as its a fair bit of cash but cheaper than 4 dimmers!
> 
> Many thanks John


I don't think it can operate more than one heater, but look at the features - it even has automatic slow temperature ramping. The best most pets get is a sudden and rapid change of temperature as we switch them between night and day. Someone has really though a lot about what they were doing when they programmed that controller.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

We can get them for you, take about 2 weeks to come. They cost £164.99 plus p+p, which would be about £5 recorded.

The ADSC11 has backlit alphanumeric LCD display, menu system for settings. Clock and magic eye for night, day control. Dimming or pulse proportional with overheat cut out. Upto 4 sensors with 7 day min/max temperature logging. Optional networking. 600w power handling. Probes are 2 metres long and additional probes are £7.99. two come standard with the unit.

Regards

Reptacular Ltd


----------



## snakeman85 (Dec 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can still buy these?

thanks, Paul


----------

